# Flipkung Panels



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Laying up some fiberglass mat for my flipkung that should arrive today. I'm trying to restrain myself from ordering 20 of these. I've got all kinds of ideas.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't mind showing my ignorance ... What is "flipkung"????

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Charles said:


> I don't mind showing my ignorance ... What is "flipkung"????
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Look at this Charles....The frame shown below is in the 3/8" thick edition. (Flippinout)


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i love pop shot's creation, and spirit of experimenting with all styles and materials, thanks for sharing again


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I dont mind showing my ignorance either... What is the fiberglass mat for?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

oh! oh! Oh! Do the next one in Denim or maybe black canvas!!!

This will be cool!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I'm gonna get some linen too. The panels are gonna be laminated to the Flipkung core.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I cannot wait to see the results!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Paper micarta anyone?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Is that construction grade Resin Paper?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup, extra roll of rosin paper. Probably lay up alternating layers of rosin and 2 oz glass cloth.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cant wait to see what your creativity unfolds. go ahead and order a few more, your mind aint gonna rest till your ideas are created .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ready to get started! Just waiting for the panels to cure... That's a 5/8" marble and 5/8" steel, fun stuff


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's the plan: 1/4" on front and back, double thickness Parmswell on the back and single thickness gripswell up front.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

hahaha parm swell hahahah


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I may band it up with some feraband


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

are you going to add any feral filler/material in the middle or top for weight ? that hollow cavity is ideal for any one who knows some electronics, they can add a laser to it to help you aim, or a lil led light to light up a bit for close paper target night shooting, or some running board lights , lol . anyhoo, like i said im looking towards your build and good luck .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks freak'n awesome so far









MMMmmmm... paper micarta.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I may stuff some lead in the cavities between the fork panels for balance. Ive been shooting the sps alot, and the weight really dampens the recoil. I have really bad tendinitis from decades of tennis.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, looks great so far, can't wait to see the rest


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Very interesting


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, looking forward to what ya come up with.
Good luck!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> are you going to add any feral filler/material in the middle or top for weight ? that hollow cavity is ideal for any one who knows some electronics, they can add a laser to it to help you aim, or a lil led light to light up a bit for close paper target night shooting, or some running board lights , lol . anyhoo, like i said im looking towards your build and good luck .


Curb feelers!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't wait to see the next step!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I may band it up with some feraband


Funny!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The layup came out perfect, I'm torn between using the fiberglass or making a puppy dog parmswell.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pop shot said:


>


i feel like saying " nice kill ?" but i will refrain from it . cute puppy . future company for your hunts ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This will be awesome, free layers of laminate, feraband and a parmswel. Fowks are going to wuv it.

Cant wait to see the finished result.

I'm rather interested on how you plan to make a laminate from the puppy though


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i just keep watching, just the laminating of materials looks great. thats some serious dedication there! cant wait to see one or more done, the denim idea is way cool too.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey cool I have almost the same panels laying around here I need to order one of those flipkungs to go with it. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> free layers of laminate, feraband and a parmswel. Fowks are going to wuv it.


Lol'd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Gonna bust out the bandsaw this eve


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nothing says love better than a new puppy. Hoping to get a new beagle puppy soon. I really miss hearing a hound sing.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gonna look awesome








have fun with it!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Dry fit and glue up of the first layer! I roughed up the frame and did the wet abrasion then weighed it down. (no clamps) pretty excited


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

we own the same clamps!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I may stuff some lead in the cavities between the fork panels for balance. Ive been shooting the sps alot, and the weight really dampens the recoil. I have really bad tendinitis from decades of tennis.


ahhhhh? i thought you were going to suspend the marble and lead in acrylic for a swell? it could happen


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Look'n good!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Epoxy left to dry overnight, I poured the excess into the voids for some grab on the perpendicular surfaces.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

More action- busted out the band saw and drill press. Second layer's curing now!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Cured and cut, now I gotta decide what to do with it, parmswell and gripswell? Hmm...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I would definitely do a palmswell on that design. Maybe a lanyard hole?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

you have stainless and micarta, you should make the palmswell out of something organic. maybe something local to the islands. rayskin? Shagreen? coconut?  Definitely gotta do the lanyard hole too, so you can make a lanyard to match your new ammo pouch (when you get it done).

lookin good !
James


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

maybe some koa'll look nice for the parmswell. i got a bit kickin about.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That's looking very nice so far! I don't know if you have any or if it would be too much, but for some reason I think adding some carbon fiber would just add that extra bit of flair...maybe as a "parmswell" (lol) or around the forks.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

if there's some white material you can do the parmswell in golf ball dimple effect, it'll look very nice and add some grip too hehe

makes me wanna do one in green with the golf ball effect


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its looking real good ,







you shouldnt think about adding to the slingshot, let the slingshot tell you what to add .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Koa parmswell


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good man! i've been following hoping you would stick with the koa! i think its a better fit.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

mmmmm Koa scales should be sexy!

BUMP.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

We want to see it!!

What is the status of the build??


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry guys! Got distracted by scratching myself into a coma after sanding.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I know your pain!! Now suck it up and finish the slingshot already....


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Trade you something for your column sander


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

flippinout said:


> I know your pain!! Now suck it up and finish the slingshot already....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dooooood?


----------

